# ftp login mit passwort und usernamen



## Stefcore (7. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ich möchte via Terminal eine Verbindung zu meinem FTP-Server aufbauen dabei soll neben dem eigentlichen Befehl:

ftp ftp.irgendeinemöhre.de

...noch mein Benutzername und eventuell auch noch mein Passwort übergeben werden.

Ich weiß, dass das bei einer ssh-Verbindung auch Möglich ist wenn man -l Username dem Befehl anfügt. Sowas wäre auch super wenn es bei FTP funktionieren würde!

Noch 'ne Frage: Wie nennt man eigentlich die Dinger hier: -l, -a oder -P?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten...

Gruß 

stefcore


----------



## hulmel (8. Mai 2003)

Die Datei ~/.netrc macht's möglich:
machine ftp.irgendwo.net login Benutzer password geheim
chmod 600 ~/.netrc

Die Dinger nennt man Schalter.


----------

